# Strongly suggest Acana



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

So we decided to switch from TOTW to Acana Ranchlands. It is more expensive but also you dont need to feed as much. I did the math and it comes out to be just about the same as TOTW per month for a MUCH better food. He loves it and his poop is half the size. Also, they offer the frequent buyer program where after 12 bags you get one free. Couldnt be happier.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep! Many of us around here love and use that food for our dogs  glad to hear you discovered the great benefits from feeding a quality food!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Agreed. Saves one as well not going to the store as often.  I feed the Pacifica regionals formula. Love it.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Acana is good stuff as they're owned by Champion Pet Foods who also produce Orijen. Acana is a "lower-tier'd" (if you will) kibble as opposed to Orijen nutrional-content wise but by no means a low grade kibble! They just have more meals/fillers etc than Orijen. I feed Orijen and they obviously do the same 13th bag free which is great! I price checked the Acana versus Orijen (6 Fish or Regional Red) and honestly the price savings was not that big...thus I stay with the most nutrient dense (Orijen). The only reason I would switch to Acana from Orijen would be if I wanted to ease up on the protein levels in the fed as Acana is slightly lower in macros/micros. :doggy:


----------

